# Spitfire or Abbey Road drum libraries triggered by Roland v-drums good? Track well?



## TaylorFusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello,

Has any one put together a demo of how to setup a v-drum kit (I'm using a Roland TD-15 brain; Logic Pro X) to trigger Spitfire or any drum Kontakt library's? I'm concerned about latency but wondering if anyone on this forum is a drummer and has actually done this to getting good results when tracking in Logic.

Would like to see your workflows.

Thanks...


----------



## stixman (Aug 14, 2020)

No problem in Cubase should be fine in Logic...low latency is down to your system Daw...there are presets for vdrums in Abbey rd drums....and I use a script in Kontakt which I use for any other libraries like StrikeForce etc...atm I cannot remember the name of script. 
Edit it is called NoteMatrix.
I don’t use Spitfire drums.


----------



## dfhagai (Dec 10, 2020)




----------

